# [TESTING] Debrand Lumia 1520 AT&T RM-940



## hikari_calyx (Aug 15, 2017)

*WARNING: Trying this may brick your phone! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!*

I'll attach the package that you need to debrand your Lumia 1520 AT&T here.
The procedure is the same as Lumia 640 RM-1073, but use files for Lumia 1520 instead. 
GUIDE: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/brand-att-lumia-640-lte-t3294971
You must downgrade your phone to WP8.1 Stock. After you debrand your phone, you can flash your phone to RM-937/938/939. 

Unfortunately, only RM-938 firmware tested and worked on Lumia 1520 RM-940, flashing RM-937 will get stuck in Flight Mode. I haven't tested the RM-939 firmware. Since I don't have a Lumia 1520 RM-940, I couldn't grab files that modify the PLAT ID back for RM-940.

As for Lumia 830 RM-983 and Lumia 640 XL RM-1062, I have no idea.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 27, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> *WARNING: Trying this may brick your phone! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> I'll attach the package that you need to debrand your Lumia 1520 AT&T here.
> The procedure is the same as Lumia 640 RM-1073, but use files for Lumia 1520 instead.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I have been looking for this. Is this the plat/smbios files?  I have branded a 32GB RM-937 to a RM-940 for testing LTE connectivity but could not locate the plat ID file to Unbrand it back...fyi I have the RM-940 Plat ID files.

Edit: Also you can take it out of flight mode (RM-940 unbranded) by loading back and updating its NVI settings via the modem configuration NVI files of the RM-940 FFU.

Attached are all the ATT platform cabs I had if anyone needs.


----------



## Kapyl (Jun 13, 2018)

roll back to factory firmware with wdrt,
make a firmware dump using the desired platform id RM-XXX.FFU introduction of the following commands: 

```
thor2 -mode ffureader -ffufile "RM-XXX.ffu" -dump_partitions -filedir c:\
```

to unlock the bootloader using wpinternals
switch the device to mass storage mode
using the EMMC raw tool (make a backup of all the mass storage partitions), write the plat.bin (if you do not know how to do it, it is better not to do it, if you want to ask me in a personal message)
restart your device and flash it using wpinternals: efiesp.bin, mainos.bin, data.bin.
Blue screen is not scary!(BSOD) flash with wpinternals RM-XXX.ffu!


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 13, 2018)

EMMC raw tool can be used to format and unbrick EMMC ?


----------



## Kapyl (Jun 15, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> EMMC raw tool can be used to format and unbrick EMMC ?

Click to collapse



Format using EMMCrawtool no, I described a method of substitution of partition of memory.
The program detects only Qualcomm MMC Storage devices in 9006 mode
 A small instruction and the program itself on the Russian forum


----------



## elmarko (Jul 30, 2018)

*Goodbye ATT*



nate0 said:


> I think I have been looking for this. Is this the plat/smbios files?  I have branded a 32GB RM-937 to a RM-940 for testing LTE connectivity but could not locate the plat ID file to Unbrand it back...fyi I have the RM-940 Plat ID files.
> 
> Edit: Also you can take it out of flight mode (RM-940 unbranded) by loading back and updating its NVI settings via the modem configuration NVI files of the RM-940 FFU.
> 
> Attached are all the ATT platform cabs I had if anyone needs.

Click to collapse



thankyou so much, I had given up hope of removing the rm-940 firmware until I saw these files. An hour later my beloved 1520 is a normal phone ...yipppeee thanks HEAPS!
Regards
Elmarko


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 22, 2021)

hikari_calyx said:


> *WARNING: Trying this may brick your phone! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> 
> I'll attach the package that you need to debrand your Lumia 1520 AT&T here.
> The procedure is the same as Lumia 640 RM-1073, but use files for Lumia 1520 instead.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi  hikari-calyx, I just recently picked up a Lumia 1520 for free. I followed the steps to debrand but then wanted to upgrade to WIN10 (well attemping to). Phone boots but is on Win8. Prior to this I unlocked bootloader and gained root access. However now when I use Windows Phone Internals, it tells  me my phone is:   RM-938_nam_canada_104,  product code 059T5X8, firmware version 1028.3534.1343.0000.  I apparently somehow relocked my bootloader during this process of de-branding. I get an error code in WPI stating error 0x1304:invalid platform.   I am fine with staying on this Canadian/America's firmware but want to update to WIN10, if it is at all possible, and would love to have bootloader unlocked and root. I am very very new to WIN phone but have been rooting flashing custom roms on android for 10+ years. I am stumped as to what to do, if it possible to upgrade to WIN10 mobile as well as unlock bootloader.  I realize I am asking a slew of questions, but I am stumped with this one. I have spent the last 8 hours reading up on getting the bootloader unlocked and root access and then hit this snag. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you

PS: I tried to push the original AT&T cab files from post 2 (thank you for providing those) in hopes I could then get my product ID and phone to match at RM-940 (currently it shows (RM-938 on Canada/Americas firmware) but it was a no go. In phone update (settings on phone) it shows updating but then gets an error code of ERROR: 0x80188306. I have tried several different attempts to reprogram the ATT cab files for RM-940 to no avail. Still stumped. Any suggestions or assistance is appreciated, thank you.

PS2: I have also tried to manually push the RM-940/1520 ffu file to the device under iutool -v -p 1520 (my folder with the firmware) and all a no go.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 24, 2021)

nate0 said:


> I think I have been looking for this. Is this the plat/smbios files?  I have branded a 32GB RM-937 to a RM-940 for testing LTE connectivity but could not locate the plat ID file to Unbrand it back...fyi I have the RM-940 Plat ID files.
> 
> Edit: Also you can take it out of flight mode (RM-940 unbranded) by loading back and updating its NVI settings via the modem configuration NVI files of the RM-940 FFU.
> 
> Attached are all the ATT platform cabs I had if anyone needs.

Click to collapse



Hi Nate0, how do I go about loading back and updating its NVI settings via the modem configuration NVI files? Thank you


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Hi Nate0, how do I go about loading back and updating its NVI settings via the modem configuration NVI files? Thank you

Click to collapse



There are a few ways.  One is to use thor2 and send the json files manually.  I have had mixed luck/reactions with devices by doing that. The Second way is to put the nvi files manually on the phone, but make the parent/master nvi file a version higher than stock firmware. Then simply use thor2 and the variant ffu you have to do an nviupdate skip flash.  The other way only works in mass storage mode, but with Nokia/Microsoft/Lumia phones they went hardcore locking down the QC partitions so that only certain values can be touched by the nvupdater package at the OS level.  So in order to update the nv settings using QPST or other modem modifying software you have to authenticate with the nvupdate api. This means someone would need to create a third party api to interface and bypass of trick the qpst software into authenticating or trick the phone into thinking it is being updated by the nvupdater package.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> There are a few ways.  One is to use thor2 and send the json files manually.  I have had mixed luck/reactions with devices by doing that. The Second way is to put the nvi files manually on the phone, but make the parent/master nvi file a version higher than stock firmware. Then simply use thor2 and the variant ffu you have to do an nviupdate skip flash.  The other way only works in mass storage mode, but with Nokia/Microsoft/Lumia phones they went hardcore locking down the QC partitions so that only certain values can be touched by the nvupdater package at the OS level.  So in order to update the nv settings using QPST or other modem modifying software you have to authenticate with the nvupdate api. This means someone would need to create a third party api to interface and bypass of trick the qpst software into authenticating or trick the phone into thinking it is being updated by the nvupdater package.

Click to collapse



Gotcha. I am very new to Windows Phone. I was given a Lumia 1520 that is apparently got an issue. Its an AT&T RM-940, when I run WPI, it reads:

Lumia RM-938 - NAM CANADA 1040
Product Code: 059T5X8

I have tried several times to repair it but a lot of times get a Product ID mismatch. Phone is on W8, not 8.1. Version 8.0.10517.150.  I am totally stumped with what I need to do to fix this. I was told that it was on US AT&T firmware 02540.00019.14484.37028, but was flashed with modded cabs for USA Tmobile. I did find the AT&T cabs and have attempted to push them but it fails every time. Is this phone toast, or is there any solution? I appreciate your help and time. Thank you

Edit, how difficult would it be to push the nvi file with a parent/master nvi file higher then the  above firmware version? I have no clue on how to do that or what the commands would be. I am willing to totally give it a shot with the commands and how I would do that. Appreciate any insight, thank you in advance.

Edit : I am not sure if this is what I need to do, but this did not work for me:

thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "C:\the place of the ffu\file name.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset

Edited to match what my file directory was, but got this error:

Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Resp from device
Json message GetVersion send/receive failed
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 1  Normal mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Detecting UEFI responder
Device is not in Lumia UEFI mode
Device mode get failed, mode is 1
Connection lost, trying to re-connect
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Rebooting from the WP/MMOS failed.
Operation took about 5.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)

Again, not sure what I am missing.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Gotcha. I am very new to Windows Phone. I was given a Lumia 1520 that is apparently got an issue. Its an AT&T RM-940, when I run WPI, it reads:
> 
> Lumia RM-938 - NAM CANADA 1040
> Product Code: 059T5X8
> ...

Click to collapse



Without knowing a whole lot about your situation and phone I would say yes It can be fixed.  You can even get access to the PLAT partition mount it and edit the platform file that houses the identity so that it matches the correct model... However there is no real way to tell which model it is if it has both AT&T FW but identifies as the RM-038.  What you should ask yourself is what do you want to do with the phone.  If you want to use it on a carrier then decide which fw to go with after that.  Pushing the cabs for the PLAT partition that have the AT&T product ID will work, but only if the firmware version you send is newer.  You cannot roll back to earlier version. So it gets tricky with variant firmwares because their fw version numbers may vary slightly and if the vary a lot you are stuck doing things manually.  To put the nvi files on the phone manually and update the NVI settings with thor2 is not completely simple.  What I would do is flash it with WPInternals to whatever variant the PLAT ID identifies with (in the case RM-938) Let it boot up and use it that way, if you have issues you alter the PLAT ID again back to an AT&T model and flash that firmware back.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

I had to dig up old info I had....
To flash a nvi json file would be like this below:
The nvi file is in json format and the version number is partial way down in the file something like line 80 or something, I cannot entirely remember but not all NVI files are the same....  You would need to find a copy of whatever variant you  trying to send to to know what version number to start with so that you can alter the version number to be higher.  So you are sending a local file from PC to the phone.  The phone has to be booted in flash mode and this only works on Lumia phones.


Sends NVIs messages from nvi file to MMOS / label app:
  thor2 -mode retail -nvifile "CustomerNvi.nvi"

Sends NVIs messages from nvi file to normal mode / NCSd:
  thor2 -mode retail -nvifile "CustomerNvi.nvi -normalmode"

EDIT:
Sorry I pasted the above but there is also here the json file command to. Also I think one command tries to send the messages while the phone is booted and the other while in flash mode.  I cannot entirely remember...


Sends JSON messages from JSON file to MMOS / label app:
  thor2 -mode rnd -jsonfile "json_messages_file.json"

Sends JSON messages from JSON file to normal mode / NCSd:
  thor2 -mode rnd -jsonfile "json_messages_file.json -normalmode"


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Gotcha. I am very new to Windows Phone. I was given a Lumia 1520 that is apparently got an issue. Its an AT&T RM-940, when I run WPI, it reads:
> 
> Lumia RM-938 - NAM CANADA 1040
> Product Code: 059T5X8
> ...

Click to collapse





nate0 said:


> I had to dig up old info I had....
> To flash a nvi json file would be like this below:
> The nvi file is in json format and the version number is partial way down in the file something like line 80 or something, I cannot entirely remember but not all NVI files are the same....  You would need to find a copy of whatever variant you  trying to send to to know what version number to start with so that you can alter the version number to be higher.  So you are sending a local file from PC to the phone.  The phone has to be booted in flash mode and this only works on Lumia phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for all your time, I do appreciate it. The phone is on WP8.0. What I would like to ultimately do is have it back on AT&T stock firmware and then upgrade it to WP10. While I am on Tmo, that is fine, I do know the phone is sim unlocked as I put in my sim, and I get HSP+ (3.5G). But that is not a huge deal for me as I would not be using it as a daily phone. BUt yeah, I would like to simply be able to flash it back to full AT&T stock and then update to the latest WP10

I took some screenshots. When the phone is powered up and connected to WPI, it shows one model, but another when rebooted to "unlock bootloader". Please see attached to screenshots


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Thank you very much for all your time, I do appreciate it. The phone is on WP8.0. What I would like to ultimately do is have it back on AT&T stock firmware and then upgrade it to WP10. While I am on Tmo, that is fine, I do know the phone is sim unlocked as I put in my sim, and I get HSP+ (3.5G). But that is not a huge deal for me as I would not be using it as a daily phone. BUt yeah, I would like to simply be able to flash it back to full AT&T stock and then update to the latest WP10
> 
> I took some screenshots. When the phone is powered up and connected to WPI, it shows one model, but another when rebooted to "unlock bootloader". Please see attached to screenshots

Click to collapse



Ah ok. I too use TMO.  What I did with the 1520 while on TMO was I used the RM-938 Firmware. But the only RM-938 models I used were the 32GB models.  With the RM-938 the Modem partitions are different and the firmware for that model of phone allowed me to configure NVI settings to that I at least got HD voice while on TMO.  Wifi calling and VoLTE never seemed to actually work on W10M but HD voice did.  I am not certain if I did or not but I thought I posted some place explaining how I used custom NVI settings in an attempt to get quality cellular usage out of the 1520...


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Ah ok. I too use TMO.  What I did with the 1520 while on TMO was I used the RM-938 Firmware. But the only RM-938 models I used were the 32GB models.  With the RM-938 the Modem partitions are different and the firmware for that model of phone allowed me to configure NVI settings to that I at least got HD voice while on TMO.  Wifi calling and VoLTE never seemed to actually work on W10M but HD voice did.  I am not certain if I did or not but I thought I posted some place explaining how I used custom NVI settings in an attempt to get quality cellular usage out of the 1520...

Click to collapse



Also to note, that if this 1520 you own is indeed a RM-940 from birth even flashing the RM-938 fw won't allow any cool changes to the NV settings like I mentioned.  There is a distinct difference in models at that SOC level where one has NVI settings that the other does not and even if you make them identical there are other Firmware level differences I think on the DPP partition or some other place that allowed the RM-938 only to get HD Voice.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Also to note, that if this 1520 you own is indeed a RM-940 from birth even flashing the RM-938 fw won't allow any cool changes to the NV settings like I mentioned.  There is a distinct difference in models at that SOC level where one has NVI settings that the other does not and even if you make them identical there are other Firmware level differences I think on the DPP partition or some other place that allowed the RM-938 only to get HD Voice.
> 
> 
> nate0 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

@ozzmanj1 with regards to the WPI showing two different models, one shows the FW revision/OS level connected. The other shows the device configuration pulled from the Plat and DPP partitions.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

I understand.  I might have the cab files for the PLAT ID RM-938 that you can push to the phone to match the FW so you can at least upgrade it to WP10M, but I am unsure if that will work while on WP8.  Have you tried that yet?


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> I understand.  I might have the cab files for the PLAT ID RM-938 that you can push to the phone to match the FW so you can at least upgrade it to WP10M, but I am unsure if that will work while on WP8.  Have you tried that yet?

Click to collapse



I have tried to push the plat files for the ATT plat RM940 files but it fails. I am very unfamiliar with thor2 and simply copying and pasting commands I am finding. Never knew about thor2 until the other day. Thank you very much for your help.

EDIT: I did find your post, guessing this is what you did.









						**testing** Lumia 1520.3 ROM
					

I've been working on a custom ROM for the Lumia 1520.3 RM-938 32gb.  The variant info for the model I'm working with is below.  I wanted to know if there were any users out there US or non-US that would be wanting or willing to test a 1520.3 ROM...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				





I did find the files for your model 32gb from the LumiaFirmware. Do I need to download the nvi files for this?






						LumiaFirmware | Download all Lumia firmware And Emergency Files
					

Download all Lumia firmware!




					www.lumiafirmware.com
				




Download - CustomerNvi_02540.00019.15236.45004_905_4718e5dc65cbeb980b32e2af22af2e1d.nvi
Download - RetailModeNvi_02540.00019.15236.45004_905_10b151222cbcc1dcefc95c481b4e6244.nvi


By the way, I never had a Windows Phone device before this phone. And man, this Lumia 1520 is awesome looking. I would have loved this phone I think back in 2013/2014. I always thought my Nexus 6 was the largest phone (outside the Sony Xperia Z Ultra), but nope, the 1520 is taller and ever so slightly wider.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> I have tried to push the plat files for the ATT plat RM940 files but it fails. I am very unfamiliar with thor2 and simply copying and pasting commands I am finding. Never knew about thor2 until the other day. Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> EDIT: I did find your post, guessing this is what you did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By far the 1520 was light years beyond all smartphones back then in every way.  Like up to 700nits almost in direct sunlight on the LCD. Color profile for complete LCD color control.  Big 6in screen. Solid camera of course.  One of THE most popular Lumias ever. One of my favorites too.

That post is me sharing Full OS ffu for the 1520.3 (RM-938).  It won't work for your device.  But nvi files can be pulled from any FFU.  We can mount partitions from the FFU and pull whatever files we want from them.  You need to get the PLAT ID to match the FW/OS version of your phone in order to move forward.  I have had your scenario happen to me before, but it has been a while and I cannot remember exactly the best route to go so you can upgrade back to W10M...

What was the error you got when sending the cab file to the phone and can you list the exact cab files you sent?  For Plat ID changes there is always 2 cab files that need to be sent....


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

Have you tried using the OTCupdater to upgrade the phone instead of the Windows Phone device recovery tool?  It would help if you were on W10M already so that you can gain access to all files on the phone later.  Additionally what happens if you try to flash the RM-938 FFU?


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Have you tried using the OTCupdater to upgrade the phone instead of the Windows Phone device recovery tool?  It would help if you were on W10M already so that you can gain access to all files on the phone later.  Additionally what happens if you try to flash the RM-938 FFU?

Click to collapse



Hey Nate, I have tried using the OTCupdater and a bunch of other PC softwares to try to update, or repair, or fix, nothing works.  I have attached the three screenshots, one for OTC and the other two for pushing the cab files (these were the original AT&T RM-940 cab files someone posted on xda)

Just saw you asked about if I flash the RM-938 ffu, it flashes just fine. See attached additional screenshot and image.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Hey Nate, I have tried using the OTCupdater and a bunch of other PC softwares to try to update, or repair, or fix, nothing works.  I have attached the three screenshots, one for OTC and the other two for pushing the cab files (these were the original AT&T RM-940 cab files someone posted on xda)
> 
> Just saw you asked about if I flash the RM-938 ffu, it flashes just fine. See attached additional screenshot and image.

Click to collapse



Ok. Seems someone may have also changed something on the DPP Partition as well as the PLAT partition.  It flashes the RM-938 ffu but still thinks it is a AT&T phone which means you want to just push the at&t cab files back to it...

The thing is you want to push the cabs that are newer than the ones on it.  I am not sure if I have those still around but they can be retrieved from.  What cabs are you pushing to the phone exactly?  You only want to change the PLAT ID so you only want to send those to it and no others...


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Ok. Seems someone may have also changed something on the DPP Partition as well as the PLAT partition.  It flashes the RM-938 ffu but still thinks it is a AT&T phone which means you want to just push the at&t cab files back to it...
> 
> The thing is you want to push the cabs that are newer than the ones on it.  I am not sure if I have those still around but they can be retrieved from.  What cabs are you pushing to the phone exactly?  You only want to change the PLAT ID so you only want to send those to it and no others...

Click to collapse



I am pushing these. They were on another xda thread about doing a switcheroo on ATT to TMO bands, but someone posted these in case you need to revert, which I tried but it fails. See attached.

Edit, those CABs were actually from you on post 2. 









						[TESTING] Debrand Lumia 1520 AT&T RM-940
					

WARNING: Trying this may brick your phone! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!  I'll attach the package that you need to debrand your Lumia 1520 AT&T here. The procedure is the same as Lumia 640 RM-1073, but use files for Lumia 1520 instead.  GUIDE...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Thank you


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

I found all my cabs all my urls too. I will post what I have in a minute.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> I found all my cabs all my urls too. I will post what I have in a minute.

Click to collapse



Awesome, thank you. Also, would you mind if I asked for the command to push the needed files (cab) to my phone. Thank you so much.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

iutool will be used to send the cabs.  But you need to install one of the windows kits to have the right library in place to do it.  I think there is a thread where you can download the package and get it working. But you connect your phone while booted into the OS, then use the iutool command to send the cabs.  What error do you get when sending those cabs for the AT&T model?


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> iutool will be used to send the cabs.  But you need to install one of the windows kits to have the right library in place to do it.  I think there is a thread where you can download the package and get it working. But you connect your phone while booted into the OS, then use the iutool command to send the cabs.  What error do you get when sending those cabs for the AT&T model?

Click to collapse



Do you recall what windows kit is needed? I probably have it already installed. I have installed a slew of stuff. Is it WPBLUE?  If so, I have it extracted and installed. I sent two screenshots of the results of the iutool command to attempt to push the cab files (unless I am using the wrong command). I am using the command from this link:









						De-Brand [ATT] Lumia 640 LTE
					

Hello everyone, anubis23 here. It's has been a long time since I've posted anything on xda-dev. So here is my contribution to the community that has been good to me since Windows Mobile 5.  Disclaimer: This method may brick your phone! Back up...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Post 1

*Step By Step:
1.* Download the attached archive and extract them to anywhere you want.
*2.* Place the 3 extracted cabs in a folder on the root of your PC. (ex: C:\Lumia\)
*3.* Download and install the tools that contain the iutool. Found *HERE*.
*4.* Open a command prompt window, with administrative privilege.
*5.* Change the command prompt working directory to the location of the iutool;
Code:
cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Phone Kits\8.1\Tools\bin\i386
*6.* Connect your phone to your PC, (this goes without saying, you should have the WDRT [Found *here*] installed that way the necessary drivers are already in stalled.)
*7.* With you phone connected, executed the code below, in the already opened command prompt window;
Code:
iutool.exe -p C:\Lumia -V
*8.* The phone cabs will be downloaded to your phone and then install. Your phone will then restart to apply the cabs, and then start up with the "migration" loading screen to complete the process.


If I am way off on this, please let me know. Again this is all extremely new to me. Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

If the command iutool -p is working for you then you have the right installs.  Do not push all those cabs to that phone because if even one of them does not jive well with the OS verison/firmware the whole push will fail.  Instead just send those 3 cabs I have listed for the at&t variant you downloaded.  It looks you are sending an entire OS update of cabs to the 1520 which is what the OTC updater does...instead try to correct the phones identity then start over...


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> If the command iutool -p is working for you then you have the right installs.  Do not push all those cabs to that phone because if even one of them does not jive well with the OS verison/firmware the whole push will fail.  Instead just send those 3 cabs I have listed for the at&t variant you downloaded.  It looks you are sending an entire OS update of cabs to the 1520 which is what the OTC updater does...instead try to correct the phones identity then start over...

Click to collapse



Gotcha. I hate to say this, but I am not sure how to do that, what would I enter as the command? (Sorry)

EDIT: Just tried to do the command again (put the cabs in a sub folder under uitool, and got this response back (see screenshot).

EDIT 2: Tried again and got a different error code:  Error  0x80188306.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

@ozzmanj1 Just make sure the directory you define in your command in this case "C:\Lumia" or whatever you have only has the needed cabs to send.  The IUtool will send any files recursively. You only want to send what you want to update...That being those 3 for the AT&T model.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> @ozzmanj1 Just make sure the directory you define in your command in this case "C:\Lumia" or whatever you have only has the needed cabs to send.  The IUtool will send any files recursively. You only want to send what you want to update...That being those 3 for the AT&T model.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I realized that after my screenshot and redid the iutool to the exact folder with only the  3 ATT cabs ( iutool\000\)  Got the error of 80188306. I will try again.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Gotcha. I hate to say this, but I am not sure how to do that, what would I enter as the command? (Sorry)
> 
> EDIT: Just tried to do the command again (put the cabs in a sub folder under uitool, and got this response back (see screenshot).
> 
> EDIT 2: Tried again and got a different error code:  Error  0x80188306.

Click to collapse



Ok I see.  That is a generic failure with no detail.


ozzmanj1 said:


> Yeah, I realized that after my screenshot and redid the iutool to the exact folder with only the  3 ATT cabs ( iutool\000\)  Got the error of 80188306. I will try again.

Click to collapse



Here is the wpkit I use to setup the tools like getdulogs iutool etc.  What you can do is try to run IUtool, and let it fail if it does use getdulogs to pull the logs of the last activities done on the phones update utilities and in there the logs will show more verbose data as to why it failed.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Ok I see.  That is a generic failure with no detail.
> 
> Here is the wpkit I use to setup the tools like getdulogs iutool etc.  What you can do is try to run IUtool, and let it fail if it does use getdulogs to pull the logs of the last activities done on the phones update utilities and in there the logs will show more verbose data as to why it failed.

Click to collapse



Looks like I already had that file installed, the wpkit. Where would I go to get the getdulogs? I know I have seen it somewhere but I honestly have spent at least 10 hours (no joke) trying to sort this phone out and reading up.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

The other thing you can do is


ozzmanj1 said:


> Looks like I already had that file installed, the wpkit. Where would I go to get the getdulogs? I know I have seen it somewhere but I honestly have spent at least 10 hours (no joke) trying to sort this phone out and reading up.

Click to collapse



Yea it is ok, no problem. I spent over 3 years learning how to dissect them, and barely knew as much as I hoped to...try

PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\tools\bin\i386> pwd

Path
----
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\tools\bin\i386


PS C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\tools\bin\i386> .\getdulogs.exe /?

Command-Line Usage:

    Command lines
        -?
        -o path [-s name] [-n name] [-m manufacturer] [-t model]
        -l

    Options

        -? Show list of commands and usage
        -l list the connected devices
        -m the phone's manufacturer
        -n the phone's friendly name
        -o output CAB file or directory path
        -s the phone's serial number
        -t the phone's type (model name)

    Retrieve diagnostic information from a device for troubleshooting device update.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> The other thing you can do is
> 
> Yea it is ok, no problem. I spent over 3 years learning how to dissect them, and barely knew as much as I hoped to...try
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apologies, what command would I use to get the device information and how would I enter it?   Hmmm, I tried a few things and get either command failed or access is denied. I am running the cmd as admin.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

If worse comes to worse you might just push the cabs that will make it match up with WPInternals. That being the RM-938 cabs I believe.  If I remember correctly when you connect the device to Windows Phone Internals while it is booted into the OS it reads the device info from the registry/OS, and when you reboot to flash mode it reads it from the DPP partition.  From what it looks like when you reboot the phone to flash mode WPinternals sees it as a RM-938 which means the device identity stored in the DPP and PLAT partitions is mis-matched.  The bad part about changing anything on the DPP partition is that unless you have the original DPP backed up there is no way to put it back to what it was, because the DPP is provisioned once to the phone and never touched by the FFU or any other fw/os updates.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> If worse comes to worse you might just push the cabs that will make it match up with WPInternals. That being the RM-938 cabs I believe.  If I remember correctly when you connect the device to Windows Phone Internals while it is booted into the OS it reads the device info from the registry/OS, and when you reboot to flash mode it reads it from the DPP partition.  From what it looks like when you reboot the phone to flash mode WPinternals sees it as a RM-938 which means the device identity stored in the DPP and PLAT partitions is mis-matched.  The bad part about changing anything on the DPP partition is that unless you have the original DPP backed up there is no way to put it back to what it was, because the DPP is provisioned once to the phone and never touched by the FFU or any other fw/os updates.

Click to collapse



Well crud. That would probably explain the "access denied" bit. And unfortunately I have no previous backup or info on this device. I knew upon getting it it was having issues, just thought it would be a fun phone to mess with as I never used or had a Window Phone before. So, guessing with that all in mind, there is nothing that can be done? If so that is a shame.


I will try and see about pushing the RM-938 cabs. Don't suppose you have those floating around?  Thank you


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Apologies, what command would I use to get the device information and how would I enter it?   Hmmm, I tried a few things and get either command failed or access is denied. I am running the cmd as admin.

Click to collapse



You do not need the device info.


ozzmanj1 said:


> Well crud. That would probably explain the "access denied" bit. And unfortunately I have no previous backup or info on this device. I knew upon getting it it was having issues, just thought it would be a fun phone to mess with as I never used or had a Window Phone before. So, guessing with that all in mind, there is nothing that can be done? If so that is a shame.
> 
> 
> I will try and see about pushing the RM-938 cabs. Don't suppose you have those floating around?  Thank you

Click to collapse



I might have them, will check


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

@ozzmanj1 the RM-938 cabs for that phone are attached by the original creator of this thread.   Since I no longer have any of these phones nor access WPinternals or any other items related I am not entirely certain what part of your phone is not synced so that WPinternals can work with it.  Ultimately you want to get it to where you can manipulate it with the FFUs emg files etc.  So at some point the PLAT ID cabs for either variant and the FFU for either variant will be handy.  Remember that all cabs we have access to are usually latest or most recent cab/fw file and therefore your best bet at getting one to push to a phone is to have flashed the phone with the oldest known FFU you can find (earliest fw revision). This way you know for certain you are sending a more recent cab file to the phone.  Once you flash the ffu let the phone boot up once before trying to send cab files to it.  I am certain you can sync up the identity of it it will just take time.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> @ozzmanj1 the RM-938 cabs for that phone are attached by the original creator of this thread.   Since I no longer have any of these phones nor access WPinternals or any other items related I am not entirely certain what part of your phone is not synced so that WPinternals can work with it.  Ultimately you want to get it to where you can manipulate it with the FFUs emg files etc.  So at some point the PLAT ID cabs for either variant and the FFU for either variant will be handy.  Remember that all cabs we have access to are usually latest or most recent cab/fw file and therefore your best bet at getting one to push to a phone is to have flashed the phone with the oldest known FFU you can find (earliest fw revision). This way you know for certain you are sending a more recent cab file to the phone.  Once you flash the ffu let the phone boot up once before trying to send cab files to it.  I am certain you can sync up the identity of it it will just take time.

Click to collapse



Gotcha. I greatly do appreciate all your time and help. Off hand it seems that the Lumiafirwmware site and a couple others are all using the latest ffu's. I will do some more digging for an older firmware, although I have a suspicion I am already on a pretty old firmware, WP8.0.  Thank you again for all your help and time.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 25, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Gotcha. I greatly do appreciate all your time and help. Off hand it seems that the Lumiafirwmware site and a couple others are all using the latest ffu's. I will do some more digging for an older firmware, although I have a suspicion I am already on a pretty old firmware, WP8.0.  Thank you again for all your help and time.

Click to collapse



Yes I believe you are on the oldest too for the RM-938.  Since the OS fw cannot be changed to another variant you are better off making it match to the RM-938 if that is the OS type/fw on it now.  And if the device platform ID shows RM-940 you only need to update that using PLAT ID cabs.  Once matched you can bootloader unlock it and back up partitions etc.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 25, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Yes I believe you are on the oldest too for the RM-938.  Since the OS fw cannot be changed to another variant you are better off making it match to the RM-938 if that is the OS type/fw on it now.  And if the device platform ID shows RM-940 you only need to update that using PLAT ID cabs.  Once matched you can bootloader unlock it and back up partitions etc.

Click to collapse



I reached out to the OP on this thread and inquired. Before I forget, did you say it is possible to extract the PLAT ID CABs from a ffu?


----------



## nate0 (Aug 26, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> I reached out to the OP on this thread and inquired. Before I forget, did you say it is possible to extract the PLAT ID CABs from a ffu?

Click to collapse



He attached the cabs on his first post. Here they are again. No you cannot technically extract the cab from an FFU, because they are signed.  So once installed on the device technically they are a deflated/decrypted package in use.  You can build cab files by hand I have done this many times with the 950xl for nvi cab files, but those are all unsigned cabs, and do not need special treatment.


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 26, 2021)

nate0 said:


> He attached the cabs on his first post. Here they are again. No you cannot technically extract the cab from an FFU, because they are signed.  So once installed on the device technically they are a deflated/decrypted package in use.  You can build cab files by hand I have done this many times with the 950xl for nvi cab files, but those are all unsigned cabs, and do not need special treatment.

Click to collapse



Thank you again.


----------

